# Looking for an Associate Lighting and Sound Designer



## zac850 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi All,
I am looking for an Associate Lighting and Sound Designer (that could be one person or two) to help me on an upcoming production of Miss Saigon at the Antrim Playhouse in Suffern, NY (about 30 minutes north of NYC in Rockland County).

I am a college student currently in North Carolina, so I am looking for one or two people to be able to attend rehearsals and work with me to create the show. Ideally, this person would be able to go to the rehearsals, help me design the show, assist the theater with the load-in, program the console for me during tech week, and then keep the show running.

The show runs April 17-May 17, tech would be the week prior, load-in starts March 23, final design decisions will be made March 14-21 (when I will be home). Rehearsals have already started.

This could be a great opportunity for the right person. Experience is less important then a desire to learn, both from the design aspect and the technology aspect. I have no problem teaching, provided they have the desire to learn. While the theater is a small community theater, this director/producer/design team have a tendency to put on professional quality shows (or at least thats what we aim for).

If your interested, or think you might be interested, feel free to email me, or just reply here.

Thanks Everyone!
Zac Spitzer
zac850 @ mac . com
www.zacphotos.com


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 30, 2009)

Moving this thread into the Theatre Management and Development area, as that's where we've decided job postings should go.

Always mention remuneration, or lack thereof, in job postings.


----------



## zac850 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah, I wasn't sure where to put it, thanks for moving it.

If there was payment, it would have been stated in the original post  The experience and line on the resume is the payment (though the producer operates a small dinner theater that usually is looking for a good lighting/sound operator, so there is always the possibility of getting hired to run that if you impress him).


----------

